# Bid to Visqueen or Poly Cover Pool



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

The reason I ask if this isn't just another board up is because the last two properties I went to had no boarding and just a thick canvas type type bolted into the cement. Additionally when I got in with these guys
one of their questions was what is the "new" way to secure pools, meaning the old board up way isn't the right way? 

*Pool (Cover Pool to Specs)*
• Befores of pool and all equipment.
• Chemicals being added (if applicable).
• Water level at 4 feet.
• After of pool covered to FAS specs.
• Gate secured with padlock and zip tie.
• Photo showing a worker supported by the frame standing over the middle of the pool.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

They just want it boarded. Disregard.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

"Photo showing a worker supported by the frame standing over the middle of the pool."
Sounds like a wood frame to me. The plastic safety covers you're talking about are at MFS Supply ... it's what Safeguard requires now but I'm not sure about any other companies that may use them. It's kind of a paint to order them, and you need to have the right size or it won't fit, need enough clearance around the pool blah blah

Here's a link: 
http://www.mfssupply.com/Pool-Covers_3?sc=31&category=5658


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

ontimepres said:


> "Photo showing a worker supported by the frame standing over the middle of the pool."
> Sounds like a wood frame to me. The plastic safety covers you're talking about are at MFS Supply ... it's what Safeguard requires now but I'm not sure about any other companies that may use them. It's kind of a paint to order them, and you need to have the right size or it won't fit, need enough clearance around the pool blah blah
> 
> Here's a link:
> http://www.mfssupply.com/Pool-Covers_3?sc=31&category=5658


Yep, that is exactly what I have been seeing. The one property has only been maintained by FAS so I am assuming it depends on who FAS is working for on that w/o whether or not they board or use that.


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

Zoly said:


> The reason I ask if this isn't just another board up is because the last two properties I went to had no boarding and just a thick canvas type type bolted into the cement. Additionally when I got in with these guys
> one of their questions was what is the "new" way to secure pools, meaning the old board up way isn't the right way?
> 
> *Pool (Cover Pool to Specs)*
> ...


The covers that your are talking about are called pool safety covers. They are not done by a property preservation crew. One of the home owners had them done. Google "pool safety cover".


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have installed several pool safety covers. The add value to the house because there reusable when the house is sold unlike wood boarding. They usually cost way less to buy and to install the wood also. Myself and one other guy can usually install one in about 2 hours depending on the type of concrete used for the pool deck.

I installed one that had pebbles in the concrete and it slap wore out every drill bit I had. I finally used a smaller pilot hole and stepped up the bit to the required size.

Imho when installed correctly with the proper tension they are safer then boarding. How many times have you went to a property and saw that the boards are in the pool or the vizqueen is torched by the sun? 

I usually charge $425 to cover a pool with the safety cover and the company I work for buys the covers. That is for a standard size pool, and odd shape pools or bigger like a 20 x 40 and the prices go up.


The covers are about $400-$600 depending on shape and size so you can see that sometimes it is still cheaper then boarding. I will not board a pool for less the $3.25 a sqft and that is still low but I can usually board a pool with one other guy in about 4 hours start to finish and that nailing every nail. Less time if using nail guns.


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

dac1204 said:


> I have installed several pool safety covers. The add value to the house because there reusable when the house is sold unlike wood boarding. They usually cost way less to buy and to install the wood also. Myself and one other guy can usually install one in about 2 hours depending on the type of concrete used for the pool deck.
> 
> I installed one that had pebbles in the concrete and it slap wore out every drill bit I had. I finally used a smaller pilot hole and stepped up the bit to the required size.
> 
> ...


You're doing the safety covers on banked owned pools? Never seen them done on bank owned stuff around here.


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

dryBgerG said:


> You're doing the safety covers on banked owned pools? Never seen them done on bank owned stuff around here.


Yes 

Like I said its actually better in the long run to push these covers. They add resale value and are safer. I bid for them on every pool and usually try to push them because of that. I don't like being held liable for the wood boarded pools because there is no "manufactures" way of doing it only HUD. 

If it ever came to court for some reason I can say that I installed the cover to the manufactures specs. You cant do that with the wood, I have not seen one pool boarded with pressure treated wood and if that house sits there for years it will fall apart. Im sure we have all been to them where the vizqueen is in the pool the metal is rusted and the wood has caved in. Wait to little Johnny gets hurt at one of these pools that are boarded.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

yeah, they are definitely being used by preservation crews as this is what Safeguard requires now. Has been for a few years although your installation fee is much lower and you buy the cover yourself.


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

Those safety covers are a lot better than the way they've been boarding them around here. I've noticed on my grass cuts that a lot of the pools that have been boarded up several years ago the boards are starting to rot and collapse into the pool. I've also noticed a lot of pools that aren't boarded at all.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

I bid $1140 to board 12x24 and drain 4ft of water.


----------



## Evictor (Oct 5, 2012)

Zoly said:


> I bid $1140 to board 12x24 and drain 4ft of water.


That seems pretty low. I don't understand why they bother draining the pool when they use the mesh safety covers, they are just going to fill back with rain water.


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

Zoly said:


> I bid $1140 to board 12x24 and drain 4ft of water.


 
Thats close to what I would bid. Basicly you are given them the draining for free with that price but if you do not have to rent a pump then you can be draining it while you are boarding. You will have about $800 worth of materials depending on if you have some vizqueen you can use.


Do you have to board it or can you bid to cover it? If covering then the cover would be $329 and with another $100 you could get free shipping (locks etc). That would save some coin and would be eaiser to install.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

How much is wood costing you guys? 
I did the math and got around $150 for lumber. 2x4x14s are only $6.15 the 2x6 are only 7.30. Don't need to mesh it or tarp it either. Don't plan on using pressure treated as it doesn't require it.


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

Zoly said:


> How much is wood costing you guys?
> I did the math and got around $150 for lumber. 2x4x14s are only $6.15 the 2x6 are only 7.30. Don't need to mesh it or tarp it either. Don't plan on using pressure treated as it doesn't require it.


Lets see:

pool is 12 x 24

12 x 12 =144/24= 6 plus one for good measure =7 

12 x 24 = 288/16= 18 plus 4 for the sides = 22

I place the 2 x 4s on top every 2 foot but some do 16" on center and some do 3' on center, so the calculation is for my install if I were doing it.


If you are boarding to HUD specs and if your prices are correct for your lumber per board then I count that the 2 x 6s would cost 160.60 pre tax and your 2 x 4s would cost 43.05 pre tax. 

Do you already have the wire and vizqueen? If not then tack on another $200 plus tax. The wire is $100 and the plastic is a $100. 

Who are you doing the pool for that you do not have to use vizqueen and wire mesh? No bank will accept after photos without those two items that I know of.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

dac1204 said:


> Who are you doing the pool for that you do not have to use vizqueen and wire mesh? No bank will accept after photos without those two items that I know of.


Not many outdoor pools in Montana but I have boarded a couple. The company I did them for stated that if the sq ft of the pool is under 1200sf, no visqueen is required over the framework, only wire mesh.


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

PropPresPro said:


> Not many outdoor pools in Montana but I have boarded a couple. The company I did them for stated that if the sq ft of the pool is under 1200sf, no visqueen is required over the framework, only wire mesh.


Yeah it really doesn't make sense to put vizqueen on because it will only last about 2 months in the sun. Tarps are only slightly better.


----------



## Barefoot (Oct 10, 2012)

dryBgerG said:


> The covers that your are talking about are called pool safety covers. They are not done by a property preservation crew. One of the home owners had them done. Google "pool safety cover".


Actually, I have started including both options in all pool bids and clients are seeing the value of the poly covers. Looks much nicer, adds value, and can be done for the same price.

Received approval on one I bid two weeks ago for FAS. I much prefer installing the purchased ones. Materials for the boarded cover usually run more than a purchased cover and less labor costs in installing the purchased ones.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

dac1204 said:


> Lets see:
> 
> pool is 12 x 24
> 
> ...


I put it as an option in the bid but it specifically says not required unless codes state otherwise and they don't so I likely won't.


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

Barefoot said:


> Actually, I have started including both options in all pool bids and clients are seeing the value of the poly covers. Looks much nicer, adds value, and can be done for the same price.
> 
> Received approval on one I bid two weeks ago for FAS. I much prefer installing the purchased ones. Materials for the boarded cover usually run more than a purchased cover and less labor costs in installing the purchased ones.


Yeah dac mentioned the same. Like I said around here they are still boarding with lumber and wire. 

I think it should be a win win. Property gets added value that will last and is safer and contractor makes out better as well.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

dryBgerG said:


> Yeah dac mentioned the same. Like I said around here they are still boarding with lumber and wire.
> 
> I think it should be a win win. Property gets added value that will last and is safer and contractor makes out better as well.


The pool I seen done looked great, I agree it adds value. The lumber frames are a hassle for new home owners. It would be smart to stable a sign to the board offering removal for a fee perhaps and get some wood back in the process if it's not rotted.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

ALWAYS HAVE THE SMALL GUY STAND ON THE COVER for the pic we are even on the cover or board up orders covers are better and WE NEVER PUMP OUT FOR FREE as far as treat goes start collecting shock and chlorine from houses you clean out and stock pile it my mom has a four year supply


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

68W30 said:


> ALWAYS HAVE THE SMALL GUY STAND ON THE COVER for the pic we are even on the cover or board up orders covers are better and WE NEVER PUMP OUT FOR FREE as far as treat goes start collecting shock and chlorine from houses you clean out and stock pile it my mom has a four year supply


Ah yeah! This one house has a huge bucket outside in a garbage pile. Can't remove it though as it's PPR and only raw garbage can be removed. Sad to see 2 husqvarna weed eaters sitting in the rain 24/7.


----------

